# LS3 swap?



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I was on the GMPP website yesterday and was looking at replacing my LS2, with an LS3. The reason is to keep the miles off the LS2. I was wondering if anyone here has heard of anyone swapping an LS3 into a GTO yet. I asked the GMPP people what kind of problems i would run into by doing the swap. They said no one they know of has done it yet, but the accessories should be able to be transfered to the LS3 and should mount into stock motor mount locations. The only question they had was the computer controlling the engine. Does anyone have any other info? Thanks!!


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

Why do you want to keep the miles off of your LS2. To me makes NO sense, especially if you have the cash to plop in an LS3 (only 50 more hp, which you can buy for a lot less)

JUST VERY CURIOUS


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I would like to keep the car for a while, and hope that it increases in value.  Removing the stock motor with only 7500miles on it is only going to help the value in 20 years. I know it sounds crazy, but every part i have taken off the car is stored right now, including all nuts and bolts so i can return it back to stock. Believe me this is not a definite purchase, just an idea and i respect your question.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Boy, you really plan ahead. It sounds too excessive to keep the miles off the LS2 engine.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I dont have a problem with keeping miles off the car at 1200miles in a year, I have problems with keeping the "paint on it!!"


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

You are still putting miles on the car, so just swapping the motor makes no sense. Just buy a new LS2 later.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

i know buying another LS2 is an option in the future, but having unrestored original drive train components in perfect condition will really help the value. I'm sure many other things will need replacing in 20-25 years, and i think that having the major stuff, like motor/trans taken car of would be nice. Back to the original question, does anyone know of LS3 transplants, and any problems that might arise. I was just reading my motor trend and they have the Commadore with the LS7 dropped in, and it bolted right to the stock motor mounts and transmission. They just had to do a couple things like a custom dry sump oil system.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I have no idea if it will just a simple swap.

Though I still don't understand your thinking. If you want more power it will be so much easier to do bolt ons and a cam swap. Even with the LS3 you will STILL be putting miles on the car. Unless you just let it sit then it's pretty much pointless to try to keep it in mint shape and worth a lot of money.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Who's to say that the GTO is going to be worth anything in 20, 30 or even 40 years? Don't waste your time and money. Enjoy your car. With all the money it's going to cost you to swap in new drivetrain components you're probably better off parking your current goat and buying another one as a I-don't-really-care-about-the-mileage ride that you can drive as much as you want.

And let's face the truth here. It's not just low mileage on the drivetrain that makes a car valuable. Minimum wear and tear on the *entire* car is the key. What you're thinking of doing may cost you thousands of dollars as opposed to just parking the car and letting it sit. Who knows?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

for the cost and the headache i would just swap in an aftermarket engine instead of a factory engine. to answer your question yes an ls3 will fit. any lsx engine will fit with little to no modification. you will have to reconfigure your ecm for the new displacement and i would keep the DBW system just to keep things simple. ls7 since it is a dry sump system would require the most. that and maybe the ls4 found in the monte ss and impala ss since it is a fwd application


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your going to that extent, why not swap out the speedo head too so you have the original miles on the motor saved with the original speedo and when you go to reinstall the engine you can swap out the speedo head with the original one and the miles will match.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

well alright then, i guess the swap is out of the question. Thanks everyone.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GOAT06 said:


> I was on the GMPP website yesterday and was looking at replacing my LS2, with an LS3. The reason is to keep the miles off the LS2. I was wondering if anyone here has heard of anyone swapping an LS3 into a GTO yet. I asked the GMPP people what kind of problems i would run into by doing the swap. They said no one they know of has done it yet, but the accessories should be able to be transfered to the LS3 and should mount into stock motor mount locations. The only question they had was the computer controlling the engine. Does anyone have any other info? Thanks!!


tossing aside the LS2 and installing a LS3 just to keep the miles off the LS2 is not worth the time and cash. Remember if you switch motors your odometer will still show the same original miles since the car was new. You might have less miles on the LS2 but the rest of the power train will a lot more. If I was going to swap a motor in my GTO [ non forced induction ] I would opt for the LS7 or do a 572R crate motor


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Like i said before, thanks everyone for your opinions. You all have swayed my thoughts toward not replacing the motor. Lowet, the reason i went with an LS3 as a swap was because its half the price of an LS7. I would love to have LS7 in the goat. 6QTS11OZ made a valid point saying who's to say the GTO will be worth anything in the future. I have no proof, just hope. The 94-96 impala ss is worth quite a bit 10 years later. In 96 there were 41,000 impals ss sold, thats pretty much the total of all 3 years of our cars. So to me there is still hope that it might be a collectible. Hey Lowet, do you know of any GTO meetings coming up? My car comes out of storage april 1st, would love to meet up with some fellow goat owners!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thead is closed. it seems the OP has made up his mind (error of his ways :lol j/k


----------

